
Growl To Notifo - push Growl notifications to Notifo when you are idle - nirmal
http://nirmalpatel.com/hacks/growl_to_notifo.html
======
jazzychad
Thanks, Nirmal! This is really slick. Can't wait to see your next hack :)

